# Pseudo Queen with QMP (Queen Mandibular Pheromone)



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't see that it has any use as far as getting all the same age larvae. It is somewhat useful to anchor bees to a mating nuc, but I'm still not sure that it doesn't confuse them a lot as well. It works great as swarm lure especially when you're trying to lure a swarm out of a tree into a box.

How would you use it to get same age larvae? Are you having problems getting same age larvae?


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

Micheal thanks for your response. After more research plus reading your comments the QMP doesn't have the stimulative effect that I thought it would. After initially reading Mann Lake's comments about the product it sounded like it could be pretty stimulative but that turns out to not be the case. It would be nice to be able to CONSISTENTLY be able to get 1000 grafts off of one frame of one breeder per day; but this will not do that.


----------

